# 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?



## boolean (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich plane ein kleinen Teich für die Terrasse zu entwerfen der auch mobil ist und bei nem Umzug mit kann. Daher ist meine Grundlage ein Maurer Kübel mit ca. 90 Litern. In der Umrandung werde ich eine Pflanzzone einrichten (Tips für Pflanzen sind willkommen).

Aber weshalb ich hauptsächlich hier schreibe ist die Frage ob man da nicht 1-2 Fischchen einsetzen kann - vieles was ich dazu gelesen habe würde die Frage direkt mit "nein" beantwortet werden. Aber gibts da nicht noch was was meinem teich ein wenig Leben einhauchen kann?

__ Schildkröten sind im Teich wohl auhc nicht allzu pflegeleicht, oder?


----------



## Doris (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hallo Boolean

Ein Maurerkübel ist wirklich zu klein um Fische darin zu halten. Im Winter friert er zu und die Fische ein... und im Sommer erwärmt sich das Wasser sehr stark. 
Wenn du aber Pflanzen einsetzt hast du sicherlich kleinere Lebewesen... Larven, __ Taumelkäfer - __ Libellen o.ä. Bei mir hat es sich sogar schon ein Frosch im Maurerkübel mit eingesetzten Pflanzen bequem gemacht.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hi,

Du sollstest auf jeden Fall diesen Beitrag mal lesen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=221842#post221842


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Im Winter werde ich das Teil ja eh rein holen, seis ins Büro stellen oder in den dunklen Keller, das Problem sei nicht vorhanden.

Aber gut, im Sommer das ist ein Problem.


----------



## robsig12 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



Doris schrieb:


> Hallo Boolean
> 
> Ein Maurerkübel ist wirklich zu klein um Fische darin zu halten. Im Winter friert er zu und die Fische ein... und im Sommer erwärmt sich das Wasser sehr stark.
> Wenn du aber Pflanzen einsetzt hast du sicherlich kleinere Lebewesen... Larven, __ Taumelkäfer - __ Libellen o.ä. Bei mir hat es sich sogar schon ein Frosch im Maurerkübel mit eingesetzten Pflanzen bequem gemacht.



Nicht nur Libellen, Traumelkäfer, Larven etc. wird sich da auf der Terasse einfinden, sondern auch ca. 1.000.000.000.000 Mückenlarven!!

Wie die Vorredner schon erwähnt, solltest Du bei einem 90 Liter Eimer nicht mal daran denken, einen Fisch einzusetzen. Auch wenn der Winter frostfrei wäre, wie warm denkst Du werden so 90 Liter im Sommer bei 35 Grand im Schatten, und ab und zu auch in der Sonne? Dazu solltest Du wissen, dass die meisten kleinen Fische sehr schlecht auf schnelle Temperaturschwankungen reagieren, und optimal bei max. 22 - 24 Grad gehalten werden sollen.:beeten


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Nicht nur __ Libellen, Traumelkäfer, Larven etc. wird sich da auf der Terasse einfinden, sondern auch ca. 1.000.000.000.000 Mückenlarven!!



Das ist ja toll...

Um das zu verhindern kommt natürlich eine Pumpe mit ins Wasser und ich überlege einen kleinen Bachlauf mit einzubauen.

Ich werde das erstmal in Betrieb nehmen und dann mal stichprobenartig die Temperatur im Sommer messen. Ansonsten muss es doch auch kleine Fischarten geben die damit zurecht kommen?


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hallo "hier könnte ein Name stehen"

natürlich gibt es Fische,die in einem 90 Liter-Kübel zurecht kommen, genauso wie es Menschen gibt,die über Jahre mit 10m² Wohnfläche zurecht kommen (müssen).
Landläufig bezeichnen wir diese als "Gefangene"
Du kannst da sogar kleine __ Störe einsetzen,die passen sich dann der Kübelform an,werden leicht gebogen und schwimmen dann im Kreis rum. (Tanzmaus-ähnlich)

*MERKE* : Ein Maurerkübel ist weder ein Aquarium noch ein Teich !!!!
Und nicht in jedes noch so kleines Wasserloch muß zwingend ein Lebewesen von Menschenhand eingesetzt werden.
(Vorsicht,das war Ironie )
Und ein "Bachlauf" hat was mit Bach und Laufen zu tun (daher der Name  )
Was du da andenkst ist eine Wasserrinne.
Dein Kübel läßt sich mit Pflanzen schön gestalten und läuft dann hier unter Miniteich.
Die Mückenlarven werden übrigens gern von Libellenlarven und __ Rückenschwimmer als Futter genommen.


----------



## robsig12 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



boolean schrieb:


> Das ist ja toll...
> 
> Um das zu verhindern kommt natürlich eine Pumpe mit ins Wasser und ich überlege einen kleinen Bachlauf mit einzubauen.
> 
> Ich werde das erstmal in Betrieb nehmen und dann mal stichprobenartig die Temperatur im Sommer messen. Ansonsten muss es doch auch kleine Fischarten geben die damit zurecht kommen?



Bitte erklär mir mal was eine Pumpe mit Mückenlarven zu tun hat?:crazy


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Laut einigen Postings die ich hier gelesen habe soll das bewegte Wasser das entstehen von Mückenlarven verhindern.

Mein Name steht übrigens Links ... 

Ob ich die Vorrichtung zum Wasserfließen jetzt Bachlauf oder Wasserrinne oder Wasserrutsche nenne, ist doch relativ egal oder? Ihr wisst was ich meine und vom Ausgangsthread her kann man von ausgehen in welchen Dimensionen ich hier spreche.

In einem anderen Aquariumforum bin ich  jetzt auf einige Seitenlange Threads gestoßen in dem Leute bspw. Guppys und viele andere Fische in solchen Kübeln halten.

Mir ist klar das ich kein riesen Miniteich baue und das ich da keine Forelle reinsetzen kann, daher schaue ich mich ja nach geeigneten Arten um! In manch heimischen 60 Liter Aquarien ist auch nicht mehr Platz als im 100 l Kübel.


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe,ist *ein Mörtelkübel KEIN Aquarium* 

Es gibt auch im Internet seitenlange Threads über Gefangenenlager, wo der Mensch keine 3m² für sich hat.
Deswegen heißen diese "Wohnräume" auch Zellen und nicht Wohnzimmer. 

Nochmals,natürlich kannst du da Fische rein tun.
Im Internet wirst du genügend "Vollpfosten" finden,die sowas machen.
HIER bist du in einem Teichforum,in dem die meisten User Tierquälerei verurteilen.


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Kannst du mir das Ganze auch erklären anstatt gleich mit Tierquälerei zu argumentieren?

Wenn es Leute gibt, die darin teilweise sogar Fische mit Erfolg züchten, scheinen die es vernünftig hinzubekommen. Demnach frage ich mich nun was dazu nötig ist. Und nochmal, ich spreche hier von 3-5 max. 3 cm großen Fischen.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Bitte erklär mir mal was eine Pumpe mit Mückenlarven zu tun hat?:crazy



Hallo Robert,

Boolean kann lesen - das ist ihr/sein Vorteil. Stechmücken mögen kein bewegtes Wasser, weil ihre Larven sich darin nicht zum Atmen an die ruhige Oberfläche heften können - kurz: sie würden ertrinken.

Deshalb bevorzugen sie ja auch ruhige, dunkle Regentonnen.

Hallo Boolean,

so ein Miniteich - und ich habe mehrere davon - unterliegt im Gegensatz zu größeren Teichen - extremen Temperaturschwankungen. Und zwar mehr, als Fische in der Regel verkraften können. Du kannst auch getrost davon ausgehen, dass niemand schreiben würde "die Guppys, die ich in der Maurerbütte hatte, sind im Sommer leider alle gekocht worden".

Und im Winter müssen sie dann abgefischt werden - Stress pur für die armen Viecher - im Frühjahr das ganze Rückwärts - wieder Stress. Und alles nur, weil Du ein Deko-Objekt möchtest? Das hat mit Tierliebe nix zu tun. Warte auf das Kleinvieh, das von alleine landet, besorg Dir ein paar winterfeste __ Schnecken (die stecken diese Temperaturschwankungen nämlich weg). Und alles andere vergiß ganz schnell wieder.

PS: Habe diese Bütte mal zu den Miniteichen verschoben - da gehört sie nämlich hin....


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Danke @ blumenelse

Ich hätte den Bottich ja im Herbst einfach ins Büro geschoben/geschleppt und gut.

Werde mir das Ganze erstmal aufbauen, einen Standort wählen und die Temperaturen mal dauerhaft messen und beobachten und mich erstmal an der Pflanzenpracht und Wassergeplätscher erfreuen.

Gibt es sonst Lebewesen die man gezielt hineinsetzen könnte um das Leben im Teich von anfang an zu fördern? Habe bspw. auch an __ Schildkröten gedacht, scheiden aber auch aus. Wie ist es mit Wasserläufern oder sowas?

gruß
Patrick


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hallo Patrick,

ich hab neulich auch mal versucht, so einen vollen 90-Liter-Kübel zu schieben/schleppen  Davon hab ich heute noch "Rücken" und ein Teil des Wassers wurde gleichmäßig auf dem Boden verteilt...

__ Wasserläufer, Rückschwimmer etc. kommen von ganz alleine. So schnell kannst Du gar nicht gucken.

__ Schildkröten - nicht wirklich geeignet: Sie brauchen einen Platz zum Sonnen/Ausruhen, die können nicht die ganze Zeit schwimmen. Wenn Du noch keine hast: diese niedlichen kleinen werden ganz schnell groß - zu groß für diesen Kübel und sie schei.... Dir den Teich zu. Wenn sie nicht grade das Grünzeug abknabbern oder ausbrechen. Sie gehen nämlich sehr gerne auf Wanderschaft.


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Na nen Teil des Wassers hätte ich ja vorher abgelassen, schön Rollen dran und ab gehts. Ich hätte nur die Türkante die einmal anzuheben wäre. Also da mach ich mir mit oder ohne Fische keinen Kopf, sofern ich denn die Umrandung vom Gewicht her einfach halte. (siehe dazu mein anderer Thread)

Gut wenn die anderen Tierchen allein kommen, ich werd mich gedulden.



blumenelse schrieb:


> __ Schildkröten - nicht wirklich geeignet: Sie brauchen einen Platz zum Sonnen/Ausruhen, die können nicht die ganze Zeit schwimmen. Wenn Du noch keine hast: diese niedlichen kleinen werden ganz schnell groß - zu groß für diesen Kübel und sie schei.... Dir den Teich zu. Wenn sie nicht grade das Grünzeug abknabbern oder ausbrechen. Sie gehen nämlich sehr gerne auf Wanderschaft.



Genau, das hatte ich auch gelesen, daher schieden sie auch schnell wieder aus


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*



boolean schrieb:


> Gut wenn die anderen Tierchen allein kommen, ich werd mich gedulden.



Sehr gut, Patrick! Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers (egal, wie groß das Gewässer ist)!


----------



## robsig12 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> Boolean kann lesen - das ist ihr/sein Vorteil. Stechmücken mögen kein bewegtes Wasser, weil ihre Larven sich darin nicht zum Atmen an die ruhige Oberfläche heften können - kurz: sie würden ertrinken.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldfisch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hallo Boolean,
<editiert> Enschuldigung Hallo Patrick, </editiert>
wenn Du sowohl das Durchfrieren (Terasse) als auch übermässige Erwärmung (Schatten) verhindern kannst, kannst Du eurasische Killis der Gattung __ Aphanius aus Hochlandpopulationen ganzjährig halten. Wenn Du den Kübel im Winter frostfrei stellen kannst, dann lieber Formen aus Nordafrika oder Israel, die können mehr Wärme ab. Allerdings benötigst  Du schon einen Filter und musst Dich auf Pflanzen beschränken die hartes Wasser abkönnen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fischer oder Lebewesen, oder?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> 
> Boolean kann lesen. Ich habe aber auch gelesen, das er am Rand eine Pflanzenzone errichten möchte. Denke nicht dass da auch Wasserbewegung sein wird.



_"Denken und meehnen betrücht manch eenen"_

Robert, wir sprechen von einem 90 Liter-Kübel - was glaubst Du, wieviel Oberfläche der hat?

Ich habe, wie bereits erwähnt, mehrere solche Teile, warum kannst Erfahrung von anderen nicht einfach hinnehmen als das, was sie ist: der Unterschied zwischen Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Damit wir hier vom selben Standpunkt sprechen.

Ich plane so etwas in der Art, nur einen rechteckigen Kübel.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/8/6/4/1/Teich1_thumb.jpg

Mit Pflanzzone meinte ich dann den unbewässerten Bereich um den Kübel herum. In den Kübel selbst werde ich vielleicht 2-3 große Steine einsetzen um eine Pflanzzone nachzubauen, aber ich denke da wird der Wasserfluss auch noch rege sein um Billionen von Stechmücken zu verhindern.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

 Los, Patrick, worauf wartest Du noch, geh Holz kaufen!


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Nur Ruhe mit den wilden Pferden :freu


...die Woche wird unser Hundchen operiert, so lang ich da die Kosten nicht absehen kann passiert im Garten erstmal nix.

Sobald aber das erste vorzeigbare Ergebnis steht werd ich hier Bilder liefern.


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*



boolean schrieb:


> ...die Woche wird unser Hundchen operiert, so lang ich da die Kosten nicht absehen kann passiert im Garten erstmal nix.



O.k. - das lass ich gelten *daumendrückfürshundchen*



boolean schrieb:


> Sobald aber das erste vorzeigbare Ergebnis steht werd ich hier Bilder liefern.



Das ist ja wohl Ehrensache


----------



## elkop (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

ich klink mich da mal ein, obwohl ich alles andere als ein "fachleut" bin. aber meineeine fragt sich beim lesen dieses fadens, warum patrick sich nicht gleich ein aquarium einrichtet und auf rollen stellt, damit er es herumfahren kann. dann kann er winters wie sommers seine "fische" besser sehen, als in einer mauererbütt und kann sie im winter noch mit ins büro nehmen. *stolzbinaufmeineneinfall*


----------



## TeichHaserl (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hallo Patrick

Ich wollte in meinem Kübelchen auch erst Fische haben, dachte das geht schon. Meiner ist allerdings nur die Hälfte wie Deiner. Hab mich dann ein bißchen eingelesen und für mich entschieden kommt nicht in die Tüte weil es eben Tierquälerei wäre (für mich). Jetzt hab ich bei mir gleich von Anfang an 3 Posthornschnecken reingesetzt und kann mich sehr an diesen Tierchen erfreuen. Da sie Lungenatmer sind kommen sie regelmäßig hoch. Und gestern stand eine sogar Kopf und hat ihre Zunge rausgehängt um Blütenstaub von der Oberfläche zu fressen. Sehr nett, kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. Und Babys haben die auch schon abgelegt.


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*



elkop schrieb:


> ich klink mich da mal ein, obwohl ich alles andere als ein "fachleut" bin. aber meineeine fragt sich beim lesen dieses fadens, warum patrick sich nicht gleich ein aquarium einrichtet und auf rollen stellt, damit er es herumfahren kann. dann kann er winters wie sommers seine "fische" besser sehen, als in einer mauererbütt und kann sie im winter noch mit ins büro nehmen. *stolzbinaufmeineneinfall*



Na weil nen Aquarium gleich wieder mehr Kosten und Arbeiten bedeuten würde. Heizung, Licht und so. Zusätzlich Scheiben putzen und und und


----------



## boolean (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: 90 Liter Kübel - keine Fische oder Lebewesen, oder?*

Hier gehts dann weiter:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21599


----------

